# Cleaning the Inside of Tubes



## Fireengines (Dec 27, 2014)

As you all know, there is all kinds of crud that falls inside your pen tubes prior to assembly.  I've tried just about everything to clean them out until I found this simple solution.

I use a .45 caliber gun cleaning patch and run it through the tube a few times.  Simple, it works, and it is cheap.


----------



## Janster (Dec 27, 2014)

..also, just a chamber brush on a drill motor works really well!


----------



## Fay Prozora (Jan 5, 2015)

I use a pipe cleaner folded in half and it does a fairly decent job as far as getting the sawdust out of the tubes and I do it in the blank before I put the tubes inside too.   Fay


----------

